# Penn Valley tires...................



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I just received some Penn Valley tires that I had ordered in the mail today.  I ordered mostly the standard Tjet size for the MM 55s and the Dash Led Sleds.
I also ordered a few other sizes to try. These tires are so soft and sticky I can't wait to try them out. :woohoo: SO, thanks to Bill and Coach :thumbsup: for turning me on to these. :woohoo:


----------



## ubetrbqwik (Oct 24, 2007)

*PV Tires*

LEt me know how you make out with the stock T Jets staying on. My best luck was using Rave hairspray on the inside of the tire and letting it tack up. Seems like they are a little loose. Maybe the molds are getting used up??


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*A dab'll do ya*



ubetrbqwik said:


> LEt me know how you make out with the stock T Jets staying on. My best luck was using Rave hairspray on the inside of the tire and letting it tack up. Seems like they are a little loose. Maybe the molds are getting used up??


Agreed they CAN get away fairly easily. I used to always roll the inside tire off. Grumble grumble....

My trick is to remove the tires, put about HALF a drop of CA on a toothpick. Gask-e-cinch or some form of elephant snot works for a less permanent application, but ya gotta clean the tire to get it to stick. Then with the other hand I roll the crown gear and place the tooth pick into the rim flange while turning so I get a small tidy smear. Then pop the tire on. Give them a little scuff and yer all fixed up in about 3 minutes. Obviously a longer wait is required for contact cements.

Same deal with their AFX front tires too. Odd that some of their sizes are snug and some require a little extra attention.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

I met a former employee of Penn Valley last spring, he mentioned that they had two molds for most sizes, and that one set was much older than the other and no they don't last forever. I asked Jean about it a little while ago when I stopped in, she said they wersn't aware of any problems but as ubetrbqwik can attest to (PV is local to us) they are still falling off on a regular basis. Part of the problem is not hole diameter as some fit snug but they are too wide, so kinda like pinchin' a bar of soap they are literally squeezing themselves off.


As for making the AFX fronts stick, I just put a dot of flowable silicone on the wheel and all is well. If you run a race where the rules don't allow glue, I've had good luck with scoring the rims with an xacto, making a bunch of little x's around the tire mating surface, this gives the rims a little bite.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

, so kinda like pinchin' a bar of soap 



You would know about that, don't bend over :wave:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

BIG fan of PVT's... I have them on most of my cars


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Although it's not been mentioned PVT's cut and true beautifully! Need less profile or width? Just humm them down. Want a little more sidewall roll? No problemo!  

They work great for custom builds when your lowering or trying to tuck tires. So far I've not exposed any moon sized craters when grinding. :thumbsup: 

BUT! Remember to use a low speed dremel or setting. The squishy soft PVT's will distort if you exceed their RPM rating resulting in a lumped and ruined tire...D'oh! :freak: 

... and always mic your tires installed on the rim.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

wheelszk said:


> You would know about that, don't bend over :wave:


You were purposely droppin' all those T-jet springs last time you were up, weren't ya.  



:freak:


----------



## Mr.Stubbs (Mar 23, 2001)

Anyone have any experience with Blackhawk tires from Weird Jack?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm a fan of Weird Jack's tires. I think they have the perfect amount of bite. They do loosen up if you don't glur them on. I score the rims with a file the use silicone adhesive to glue the tires to the rims.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Jacks tires are great!

They hang the tail out just right and hook up on command. 

I just prefer a little stickier setup. Tires are a personal thing dependant on what you want/need to suit your individual car, driving style, and the track conditions.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Mr.Stubbs said:


> Anyone have any experience with Blackhawk tires from Weird Jack?


I can tell you a bit about Weird Jack: 

I have all 4 of the original tyco Racing Warriors cars (kind of post apocolyptic, mad max style cars) and those first 4 have oddball narrow hubs and tires for fitting thru this 'car crusher' tank thing that chases and 'crushes' your cars if you dont hit it just right. Well the stock tires on all of mine were in great shape, but I wanted more bite and something that would last longer than rubber. He had tall, thin tires for the T-jet hot rod hubs in 2 different heights and another similar type for old Tyco S hubs. I figured they might work out, but all the sizes were in thousandths of an inch and I dont have a mic. 

So we shot a few emails back and forth as I told him what I had and what I was after. Eventually he just told me to hang tight and he'd send me a few samples. If you look on his site he's got that Bag-O-Rejects deal which is a bulk order of useable tires that just have a few cosmetic blems. I expected he'd toss a few samples of those in an envelope and await my order which would've worked out perfect. Nope. Fresh ones in all 3 types we talked about. I finally figured out what worked and thanked him for the 'gift'. 

Now thats service. He's got stuff available for AFX and XT chassis also and when I need some, Ill remember that gesture. And as a few other said, they have an odd amount of bite. Enough to hook up in the straights and slide a bit in the turns which makes for a lot of fun!


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*PVTs?????*

ive bought some tires from BudsHO that i dont recognize.

soft black shiney silicone. are these PVTs? the tires are bought are for tomy turbo

http://cgi.ebay.com/SILICONE-TIRES-...oryZ2619QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

i couldnt match these up to any tires on penn valley hobbys website

anyone familir with penn valley hobby know which tires i should order for tomy turbo?

thanks
mike


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hard to tell from the auction pic Mike.

But PVT's have a really nice roll on the outer edge that I dont see in the pics when viewing the coupla tires that show both side wall edges.

Just a guess, but these look a lot like Supertires, note the sharp edges. Maybe their softer compound? Admittedly I havent bought every tire PVT offers, but they dont look quite right from here.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*pvts*

hi bill

when i bid one those tires i thought they were supertires, but they are ALOT softer of a compound than the "a" or "b" supertires compound ive bought before

thats why i thought they might be pvts


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

PV Tuffie tires, purchased right over their counter. Click the thumb to go to the full size pic:


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

SwamperGene said:


> PV Tuffie tires, purchased right over their counter. Click the thumb to go to the full size pic:


Where can you buy those?


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Link added to the post. :thumbsup:

(edit) Oh yeah, wait'll ya see the prices


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Been a fan for awhile.*

Ya know... I don't even mind that they don't have any other slot items either. Just these tires. Prices are great... guess it's kinda like a 1:1 tire store... Ya don't go looking to buy a carburetor there. :dude: nd


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

SwamperGene said:


> PV Tuffie tires, purchased right over their counter. Click the thumb to go to the full size pic:


The Wizzard PVT-01 tire would be which one according to the size chart in the link? I get those 12 for $10 from Lucky Bob and am happy to do so, but maybe I could do an order for our sports car league and save everyone a little.

Thanks.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

tjd241...their website doesn't give a clue. This is Eastern Pa's little secret...you should see inside the store. Probably more HO cars than you'd find at any retail hobby shop. Literally, there are hundreds between the pegboard and showcase. Not much high tech stuff...but loads of new in package Tyco's, Tomy's, JL/AW, LL, and always lots of used classics too....they have so much that they actually rotate this old stock once in a while, rumor has it they are like a mini REH with a ton of this stuff warehoused from "back in the day".


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

'doba wiz took the size chart down when they redid their site.

But...according to the '06 catalog you would be looking for Penn Valley 1501's. 


PVT01- MEDIUM AFX - 7/16 OD - 1/4 Width - For AFX, LIFE-LIKE, MATTEL


:thumbsup:


----------

